# Goats allowed as pets in Oklahoma City?



## freckledfun

I love goats and have been considering getting one or two as pets.  Any tips or info would be helpful and if anyone knows whether or not they are even allowed as pets within city limits in Oklahoma City or Edmond.  I appreciate it!


----------



## carolinagirl

I already answered this in your other thread....but here is a link to the animal laws in your city.  Hope this helps!

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusokodoklahomacity_sallisaw.htm


----------



## freckledfun

I did see your reply on my other thread.  Thank you so much for the link!  Thanks for your help!


----------

